# The New Kindle Fire Is Ready For Order From Amazon



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Amazon unveils $199 Kindle Fire and $79 e-ink Kindle - Sep. 28, 2011


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joy, I'm desperately holding on to 'real' books!! I know people love their Kindles but I guess I am an old stick in the mud (or just old, lol).


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Linda, I have a Nook but I still love my book! How's that for award-winning poetry?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Kindle Fire is a tablet. That tablet looks awesome! The Kindle is now $79 and a touch screen.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ooops, the Kindle Touch is $99 and the Kindle is $79. Both great prices! That tablet is too! I love my Kindle so I'm all for lowering prices. I hope that tablet is all that and a cup of tea.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

FYI -- There is one catch to the reduced priced Kindles ... they are ad supported (a screen at the bottom that flashes different ads). If you want the ad-free versions add $30 for the Kindle and add $40 for the Kindle Touch.

Amazon Kindle 2011 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:w00t:Yippee...I only paid $350 for mine. Think I should trade it in for a newer model?:w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> The Kindle Fire is a tablet. That tablet looks awesome! The Kindle is now $79 and a touch screen.


I think more and more of the small tablets are going to gain in popularity. They fit in a purse and are kind of fun. I bought one this summer (Dell Streak 7), loaded both the Nook and Kindle apps onto it as well as some music and movies, all of which was a real blessing for helping to pass the time when my mother was in the hospital. And it's so much more enjoyable to play Angry Birds on the tablet than it is on my phone. :innocent:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> FYI -- There is one catch to the reduced priced Kindles ... they are ad supported (a screen at the bottom that flashes different ads). If you want the ad-free versions add $30 for the Kindle and add $40 for the Kindle Touch.
> 
> Amazon Kindle 2011 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


Mary, according to the Kindle board the ads are great and wonderful deals. Also, no more dead authors to look at. I wouldn't pay more to avoid the ads myself. It's not like TV ads where you have to sit thru them for 3 minutes. Click and it's on to what you want to read.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm sooooooo contemplating this Kindle thing. Even though I've always said I wouldn't. I love books, I love hard back books, I love the smell of books, I love holding a book, I love turning the pages...

BUT my house is getting overrun with books!!!! I don't like to get rid of my books because I always think optimistically I will have time to re-read them again :HistericalSmiley: which I never do cause I always have a list of books waiting to be read. But honestly I am starting to pile up books on my TV now. I have 2 bookshelves and they are both full, I have bookson my desk. I seriously don't think I can bring another book into this house!!! So I may break down this year and buy one.

But now I'm confused by all the different models :huh: And I hate technology because they will always come out with a bigger and better something newer.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Mary, according to the Kindle board the ads are great and wonderful deals. Also, no more dead authors to look at. I wouldn't pay more to avoid the ads myself. It's not like TV ads where you have to sit thru them for 3 minutes. Click and it's on to what you want to read.


I'm with you, Brit. The ads wouldn't stop me from a good deal like the $79 Kindle. It looks like the ads are at the bottom of the screen and I assume they go away once a book is opened. Right?



SugarBob62 said:


> I'm sooooooo contemplating this Kindle thing. Even though I've always said I wouldn't. I love books, I love hard back books, I love the smell of books, I love holding a book, I love turning the pages...
> 
> BUT my house is getting overrun with books!!!! I don't like to get rid of my books because I always think optimistically I will have time to re-read them again :HistericalSmiley: which I never do cause I always have a list of books waiting to be read. But honestly I am starting to pile up books on my TV now. I have 2 bookshelves and they are both full, I have bookson my desk. I seriously don't think I can bring another book into this house!!! So I may break down this year and buy one.
> 
> But now I'm confused by all the different models :huh: And I hate technology because they will always come out with a bigger and better something newer.


Amanda, I felt the same way, love a "real" book. But getting an ereader helped me get rid of TONS of books a few months ago. They were all books that I was going to read or re-read someday but in the meantime were just sitting collecting dust. I still read real books but almost never leave the house without my ereader. And it gets used enough that it's not collecting dust. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I'm with you, Brit. The ads wouldn't stop me from a good deal like the $79 Kindle. It looks like the ads are at the bottom of the screen and I assume they go away once a book is opened. Right?
> 
> 
> I think they show where the screen saver is/was. I'm not sure, but yes, they do go away when you open a book. I think people sometimes think of Kindle as a computer, but it's not like that as far as ads. It's a reader that can do tricks! LOL
> I'm waiting to hear how people like the new tablet. At $199 I am hoping it's a great deal.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

The thing I'm not fond of about the Fire is, yes its lovely looking in color. I like that you can actually SEE what the book art looks like. However its backlit and like an iPod...and that hurts my eyes after a while of looking at it. So I can't imagine I'd like that version for book reading. I like the regular Kindle that is supposed to be easier on the eye and able to be read in daylight easily. I wish they could make THAT kind in color hahhahah.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My daughter wants a Kindle for Christmas...I will have to look into the Fire Kindle.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am still struggling with the idea of the kindle. We are purging and I just donated all my books except for the most sentimental (received for certain occassions and have special messages written in them). If I have a larger house I would certainly have a beautiful library but right now its simply not practical for me to have boxes and boxes of books in the basement - they certainly arent getting read while they are down there. 

The only thing holding me back really is sometimes I feel like I carry around too many electronics and I wonder how healthy it is to be surrounded by all the technology all the time.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> The thing I'm not fond of about the Fire is, yes its lovely looking in color. I like that you can actually SEE what the book art looks like. However its backlit and like an iPod...and that hurts my eyes after a while of looking at it. So I can't imagine I'd like that version for book reading. I like the regular Kindle that is supposed to be easier on the eye and able to be read in daylight easily. I wish they could make THAT kind in color hahhahah.


I keep waiting for the day that Kindle/Nook figure out how to make their device switch from color (backlit) to eInk. Surely someone can figure that out???


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am still struggling with the idea of the kindle. We are purging and I just donated all my books except for the most sentimental (received for certain occassions and have special messages written in them). If I have a larger house I would certainly have a beautiful library but right now its simply not practical for me to have boxes and boxes of books in the basement - they certainly arent getting read while they are down there.
> 
> The only thing holding me back really is sometimes I feel like I carry around too many electronics and I wonder how healthy it is to be surrounded by all the technology all the time.


Erin, I wonder the same thing. And I don't take everything everywhere with me. I always have my phone with me and have downloaded both the Kindle and Nook apps to that so that if I get stuck having to wait somewhere unexpectedly I can read from my phone. If I'm away for a few days I will bring either my tablet or Nook but generally not both. A lot depends on how much down time or alone time I might have ... like enough time to watch a movie (bring the tablet) or only enough to read at bedtime (bring the Nook). What drives me crazy about all the electronics is having to figure out which chargers I need to bring with me. :w00t:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I keep waiting for the day that Kindle/Nook figure out how to make their device switch from color (backlit) to eInk. Surely someone can figure that out???


 
YES!!!! That would be awesome. If you could see the book art in color with the backlit screen...but then read the book itself with the eInk. Watch, I'll buy one this year and then they'll come out with that technology next year :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

As soon as I saw the Kindle Fire, I ordered it. I ordered it with my husband's Amazon account so he knows what he is getting me for Christmas, LOL. I've been wanting an IPad but couldn't justify the expense since I wouldn't use it for work. I like the cloud computing with the Kindle Fire so you can never lose your data, and I also like the content that Amazon offers. I'm really excited about it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I really like the backlit screen on my NookColor. You can adjust the brightness up or down.

I also read regular books in addition to using my e-reader. If I think a book is one that I'm going to highlight sections and/or make notes in the pages, I prefer a regular book. However, for the majority of books, I prefer the e-reader.

I'm loving the SM Book Club section of the forum!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

SugarBob62 said:


> The thing I'm not fond of about the Fire is, yes its lovely looking in color. I like that you can actually SEE what the book art looks like. However its backlit and like an iPod...and that hurts my eyes after a while of looking at it. So I can't imagine I'd like that version for book reading. I like the regular Kindle that is supposed to be easier on the eye and able to be read in daylight easily. I wish they could make THAT kind in color hahhahah.


Amanda, the Kindle Fire is a tablet and not a true reader. It's suppose to be Amazon's answer to the Ipad. It even has a USB port. You can browse the net and read as well. I hope it's a great success at that price.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Amanda, the Kindle Fire is a tablet and not a true reader. It's suppose to be Amazon's answer to the Ipad. It even has a USB port. You can browse the net and read as well. I hope it's a great success at that price.


I didn't realize it has a USB port ... that's awesome. I love those new flexible gel keyboards. They're inexpensive and would do the trick for anyone who doesn't like using the touch screen to type.


----------

